# Bought my first Trek 2.1 road bike



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

I picked up my Trek 2.1 yesterday at my LBS but waiting to be fitted Fri before I ride it. I am a newbie to cycling but looking to learn what ever I can. I run right now and hopefully next year do my first bike race. I am excited about riding and can't wait!!!


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks


----------



## ChrisA70 (Sep 13, 2010)

VERY, VERY, nice!!! Congrats. There is nothing like a new bike.... That 2.1 is a thing of beauty!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## KDGast (Dec 12, 2004)

Nice looking bike!! Have fun with it.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Great color scheme.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you recall what geometry this bike is? H2 or H3? And how's the riding coming along?


----------



## Mnspokes (Jun 24, 2011)

great looking bike... Enjoy it


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, Very Nice! Congrats!


----------



## troda (Jun 9, 2011)

chadgo said:


> Do you recall what geometry this bike is? H2 or H3? And how's the riding coming along?


 If I had to guess I would say its an H3. Id also like to kow what you think. I have the same bike in an H2. I like it so far but have ahhad a few issues with shifting. Twice now Ive dropped the chain to the inside of the bottom ring. 2nd time was with a "snbber installed. Both times took me by suprise so Im not sure exactly . what I was doing when it happened


----------



## Reindeer Flotilla (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice bike, congrats!


----------



## Nose2Tail (Jan 6, 2011)

*Trek 2.1*

I've had mine for over 4K miles, and so far, I love it! The bike is very versatile - I use mine for long rides, including permanents and double centuries. I'm pretty sure it has H2 geometry, but you could look it up at Trek's website, if that matters. You will likely customize it to suit your needs. I replaced the saddle, and recently, the small chain ring to a 28T, as I climb a lot of hills. Original 105 groupset has worked well, though the original chain stretches pretty quickly (upgrade to Ultegra or Wipperman chain). Wheels are bulletproof, and still haven't even needed truing. I shopped carefully for this bike, and I think it is a terrific value in this price catagory ($1250). 

Have fun!

Drew


----------



## PalmettoRider (Jul 1, 2011)

*Waiting For My 2.1*

GREAT photo. I've purchased my 1st road bike, a Trek 2.1 and am waiting for its delivery. Was hoping to have it here before the July 4th holiday. Enjoy your bike!!


----------



## carliman56 (Mar 18, 2011)

nice!


----------



## safme (May 1, 2010)

Nice,
I have a 2009 and am at 2000 miles. It is a great bike! 

Enjoy


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats! :thumbsup:

I just picked up a 3.1 myself today... first road bike... I'm a mountain biker but just moved to a flat area with nice roads... so it was time to get a roadie... so far loving it!


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I just got such a good deal that I bought a red/black 2.1 today as my "keep at the cabin" bike. 
The Trek sale is awesome.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Must be nice to have a 2.1 just as a cabin bike, whats the best deal going on them right now?


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Work long enough and hard enough, hold 2 jobs, start your own business, and, if you can avoid having all your productivity taxed away by the jealous, you can do the same. You might even have an older Porsche.

:thumbsup:

$1050.00


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Those colour schemes are something.


----------



## dtilso (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool. Enjoy it!


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice pick up! I was in between the 2.1 and 2.3 back in april. Went with the 2.3 as i got a great deal on it.


----------

